# Joomla upload auf FTP



## interface (4. Juli 2006)

Hi,

habe hier meine Anfänger Probleme.
Habe auf meinem Rechner XJ! installiert und soweit auch ne
Website damit gestalltet.
Wie bekomme ich das jetzt auf meinen Webspace.
FTP Prog ist klar.
Was muß ich aber übertragen ?
Habe die Daten vom SQL eingegeben und da komplette playground Verzeichnis geuppt.
Es kommt aber

Warning: main(C:/xampplite/htdocs/playground/includes/version.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /hp/ac/ad/fk/www/tab2/includes/joomla.php on line 71

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required 'C:/xampplite/htdocs/playground/includes/version.php' (include_path='.:/etc/php:/usr/local/share/php4.4:/usr/local/share/php4:/usr/local/share/php:/usr/share/php4.4:/usr/share/php4:/usr/share/php') in /hp/ac/ad/fk/www/tab2/includes/joomla.php on line 71


Hoffe jemand hat einen Tip für mich.

thx


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Zunächst musst Du das Joomla-Paket online auf Deinem Webspace installieren.
Dies geschieht, in Du das gesamte Paket inkl. dem Installationsordner hochlädst
und dann den Joomla-Ordner aufrufst. Anschließend wirst Du nach den ganzen Daten
(Datenbankname, Passwort etc.) gefragt. Sofern Du alles richtig gemacht hast, hast Du
nun ein blankes Joomla auf Deinem Webspace. Und nun kannst Du ganz normal über
FTP Deine bereits modifizierten Daten in die entsprechenden Ordner hochladen.

Gruß


----------



## interface (8. Juli 2006)

Danke hat alles geklappt mit dem upload.
Nur nach der installation und dem anschließenden Login bekomme
ich oben rechts wo die mails und User angezeigt werden jeweils 4 Icons.
Sowie unter Modules Site Modules wird mir alles 4fach angezeigt.
Was kann das bitte sein ?

Desweiteren bekomme ich es nicht gebacken das wenn ich die Page aufrufe was auf der Startpage steht.
Wie richte ich bitte ne Startseite mit Text ein 

cu


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Kannst Du mir mal den Link zur betreffenden Seite schicken?


----------



## interface (9. Juli 2006)

Tab2 - Home

bitte schön und danke schön 

Vielleicht kannst mir auch noch dabei helfen.
Dachte ich spiel auch mit Typo3 rum.
Habe gestern alles von Typo3.0rg runtergeladen und auch das install Tool zum laufen gebracht.
SQL eingerichtet und das wars.
Wie komme ich aber weiter ?
Im Backend habe ich kein Passwort oder User ?

Generell was ist besser für einen Einsteiger und für eine normale Page wo paar Sachen drauf sollen.
Hätte halt gerne paar Bilder,Spiele,Routenplaner,bißchen blabla und ein Blog drauf.

Bis dann


----------

